# Beautiful Christmas song...



## jujube (Dec 15, 2015)

"Hallelujah" rewritten for the season:

http://faithtap.com/2153/a-christmas-hallelujah/


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, dang....I don't think it's working.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very pretty song, Jujube.  It worked for me.

:glitter-heart:


----------



## oldman (Dec 16, 2015)

I had to YouTube it and it's there. I had heard this song at a funeral or maybe from our church choir some years ago. Very well done and the words bring tears to my eyes as it reminds me of back when religion mattered. Somehow, we lost our way and now we have more non-believers than believers. I guess everyone is entitled to their own thinking with regard to religion, but religion doesn't always have to be about the Old & New Testament. Sometimes, it can be just about what and how each of us got here and how the whole universe started. Created or Science? Your choice. Me, I would rather think that I came from an ape, instead of a spore, but that's argumentative, so to each their own.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Dec 16, 2015)

Canadian singer K.D. Lang does an amazing version of the original song. 
I would like to hear Jordan Smith from The Voice try this song too.  I think that kid would totally knock our socks off.


----------



## Lynk (Dec 16, 2015)

It is a very beautiful song.


----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> Canadian singer K.D. Lang does an amazing version of the original song.
> I would like to hear Jordan Smith from The Voice try this song too.  I think that kid would totally knock our socks off.



I heard her sing it at the opening ceremonies of the Vancouver Olympics.  It was epic.  She brought the house down.


----------

